# rpms ?



## samashy (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello, My question is about setting router speeds for larger bits. I just purchased a Rockler lock miter bit for routing 3/4 and 5/8ths material. I believe I heard it is a good rule to set rpms slower for larger bits,but I may have made this up myself.Also how does one know the rpm rate of a varible speed bosh router. I have only relied on sound and feel there must be a more accurate way. Thank you Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

" sound and feel " sound and feel is the best way, many charts are just a suggestion not true/right speed, so many variables type of wood ,feed speed etc.
The router will tell you what it needs, you could say it has a voice.

If you start in the middle and go from that point..

=====




samashy said:


> Hello, My question is about setting router speeds for larger bits. I just purchased a Rockler lock miter bit for routing 3/4 and 5/8ths material. I believe I heard it is a good rule to set rpms slower for larger bits,but I may have made this up myself.Also how does one know the rpm rate of a varible speed bosh router. I have only relied on sound and feel there must be a more accurate way. Thank you Dale


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dale... BJ's right in that after a while you can hear and feel when the speed's right but I remember (not too long ago) when I was wondering the same thing. The over-riding maximum speed is whatever the bit manufacturer dictates as it's the max they designed for. Most single bits list that information. The difficult seems to be in the sets.. where I haven't seen it. Lacking that information doesn't help much.

On newwoodworker.com, Tim Hintz (one of our members) has the chart I've cut from to post here. On that site (and below) the original source is credited. It'll get you started.

Bit Diameter	Maximum Speed (RPM)
Up to 1"	24,000
1 1/4" to 2"	18,000
2 1/4" to 2 1/2"	16,000
3" to 3 1/2"	12,000
Bit Speed chart courtesy
Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## samashy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you both very much, Dale


----------

